# Ciclone Tropical Ian (Pacífico Sul 2014)



## Ziemann (8 Jan 2014 às 19:04)

Ciclone tropical Ian.

Rota prevista:






Imagens de satélite:


----------



## Ziemann (9 Jan 2014 às 13:13)




----------



## Ziemann (10 Jan 2014 às 14:23)

O olho do ciclone Ian ficou mais definido nas últimas imagens de satélite.


----------



## Ziemann (10 Jan 2014 às 20:59)




----------



## Ziemann (11 Jan 2014 às 00:23)

Pelas análises dos serviço de meteorologia de Fiji, às 17h do dia 10 de janeiro de 2014 (hora de Brasília), o ciclone tropical Ian tinha um mínimo de pressão de 938 hPa e era avaliado como um ciclone tropical de categoria 4 (muito forte). O sistema se movimentava de forma lenta, com aproximadamente 12 km/h para sul-sudeste.







A estimativa é de que os ventos constantes provocados por Ian chegassem aos 105 nós (194 km/h), mas com rajadas mais intensas. A previsão é de diminuição dos ventos para 65 nós (120 km/h) até as 15 horas deste sábado (hora de Brasília).






http://www.climatempo.com.br/noticias/200535/ciclone-tropical-ian-provoca-ventos-194-kmh/


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jan 2014 às 05:04)

O Ciclone Ian que chegou a categoria 5 na escala australiana, se enfraqueceu para categoria 4.
Ian está afetando Tonga, onde uma morte já foi confirmada e o estado de emergência foi declarado.


----------



## Felipe Freitas (11 Jan 2014 às 17:38)

Ciclone Ian


----------



## Ziemann (11 Jan 2014 às 18:36)

De acordo com o último boletim do serviço meteorológico de Fiji, Ian tem um mínimo de pressão de 935 hPa e está classificado na categoria 5. Estima-se que próximo ao centro do ciclone os ventos cheguem aos 110 nós (204 km/h).


----------



## Ziemann (12 Jan 2014 às 17:43)

Ian segue perdendo força.


----------

